# TOTW, Switching, & Trigger's Stomach



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright. Three topics in one post.

Back when Trigger was a young pup he was being CONSTANTLY switched to whatever was on sale (before I knew anything about dog food, it was all Purina, Kibbles n Bits, the junk that makes me upset with myself I ever fed it to the dogs) and it gave him an EXTREMELY sensitive somach. When we got Ember I was just learning about dog food and we switched her around with Trigger, who we were trying to find a food for that I wasn't complaining about (Education of dog foods can cause moms and children to fight) and that was "cheap, on sale, and what the vet reccomended" and stuff like that. So Ember has an upset tummy still, possibly slightly sensitive, and Trigger's is so bad if you even mention corn/grains (Sadly I can't convince mom it's the grain and all the switching and corn... I know it is as he never did well on that from the start) and yeah... He just can't tolerate it. 

Now. I've been trying to get the dogs on a 5-star food ever since I got Ember, pretty much, and I'm so close to getting mom to buy TOTW. It's a good price, about a dollar and a half a pound where I live, which is not bad, but she just seems to LOVE the Rachel Ray Nutrish. :foxes15:

If I can convince mom to switch them to TOTW, which is grain free... 2 birds with one stone, 5 star and grain free, then I will be happy and stop complaining.

Do any of you happen to feed TOTW? I am aware it is made by Diamond which is a slight setback considering all of the recalls, but is it worth it in your opinion?

Let's just hope the next trip for dog food will prove to be worth it...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TOTW was part of the recent Diamond plant recall. I would stay away from their products personally. What about something like Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It is a similar price and quality but has not had any recalls. Also Aana, Orijen, and Fromm are good brands. Good luck!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I agree with Ashley. I would feel safer feeding Blue Buffalo.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

We can't get Acana, Orijen or Fromm because of the fact we don't order offline, and nobody near us sells it.

Blue Buffalo is also made by Diamond, not much of a difference IMO, and mom doesn't want to even feed that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue buffalo is not made by diamond. And even if it was, it is not produced at the plant where the recalls stem from. It was not recalled. Also, Orijen is available at most large pet stores such as Petco, Petsmart, and Pet Supermarket as is Blue Buffalo.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ashley, have you really found Orijen at Petsmart and Petco? I haven't ever seen it! Maybe it is just my my area... That would be great for
people who only have those stores to buy food from.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Ashley, have you really found Orijen at Petsmart and Petco? I haven't ever seen it! Maybe it is just my my area... That would be great for
> people who only have those stores to buy food from.


Yup, they have Orijen at my local Petco. Maybe it's just mine...


----------

